# A couple new Pets today ,with pics



## Debbiesgypsy (Feb 1, 2012)

Well i Have been looking for a Mini Jenny for some time. So today i brought home 2 little girls. They are both middle aged and just the cutest little love bugs. They need their feet done Asap and they both need to loose a few pounds.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

They are really cute, but wow butt high! Like cute little eared bananas!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Awww...

Any chance they could be bred?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Debbiesgypsy (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't think so. I pushed all around their fat little guts and felt nothing. The guy i bought them from is a stock dealer, dealing mostly in calves. So i know nothing of their history. Other than they lead great, are over weight and need their feet done. And i would say a good wormer would not hurt. As you can see the one has a collapsed crest from being over weight.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Goodness they're adorable, but definitely Fatty Pattys! Good luck, and have fun with your new additions.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Too Cute!
Like CLaPorte, though, they definitely hang like they are bred. But then my gelding also looks seven months pregnant so.... LOL


----------



## Debbiesgypsy (Feb 1, 2012)

Well we got the girls feet done today. They were not as bad as i thought. Both girls are now up on their feet and no more slippers for the smaller girl. both girls were perfect and stood still. I know by how gentle these 2 girls are some time in their lives they were loved and well trained.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Congrats! They are both really cute!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

they looks so thoughtful, like they are very wise.


----------



## filly20 (Jul 9, 2012)

I agree they look like they've been bred, but I know nothing about donkeys. They are cute


----------



## Debbiesgypsy (Feb 1, 2012)

Jen as i call her is in season right now so i know she is not bred. She is the one with white across her face. Other than that they are doing real good. Getting lots of love and probly more than they need to eat.


----------



## clipclopclip (May 1, 2011)

Congrats on taking in these two sweet girls, they look so nice , and I am glad you are getting them cared for. They deserve it.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I must say I am quite jealous of these beauties! I have been having an impossible time simply finding mini donks where I live that are for sale. I have always wanted one to drive and they have proven quite elusive. ;D Such cuties you have!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## MurrayLover12 (May 8, 2012)

Super cute! I love donkeys, so playful!


----------

